# The Ultimate Naruto Showdown Rules



## thebigfanofnaruto (Jul 9, 2009)

I have thought of a debating game for this forum.

This game will let you make teams of ninjas and debate who would win with other users.

Now, there will be a points system to balance out teams. There will be 15 points per team.

My tier list will be used to categorize points.

The point amount for each tier is:

Legendary Kage=7 Points
Kage=6 Points
Legend=5 Points
Jonin=4 Points
Special Jonin=3 Points
Chunin=2 Points
Genin=1 Points

Here is the tier list:

Legendary Kage - 7 Points
Jiraiya - Unlocked by 20 wins
Pain (Deva) - Unlocked by 20 matches
Naruto (6-Tails) - Unlocked by 15 wins
Sasori (True Form) - Unlocked by 15 matches
Naruto (Sage) - Unlocked by 13 wins
Itachi - Unlocked by 13 matches
Killer Bee - Unlocked by 10 wins
Pain (Animal) - Unlocked by 10 matches
Sasuke (Mangekyo) - Unlocked by 7 wins
Orochimaru - Unlocked by 7 matches
Naruto (4-Tails) - Unlocked by 5 wins
Deidara - Unlocked by 5 matches
Kakuzu - Unlocked by 3 wins
Nagato - Unlocked by 3 matches

Kage - 6 Points
Sasuke (Hebi)
Kisame
Gaara (Kazekage)
Naruto (Wind)
Kakashi (Post)
Pain (Asura)
Gai
Chiyo
Yamato
Sasori (Hiruko)
Hiruzen
Naruto (Rescue Gaara)
Tsunade
Hidan

Legend - 5 Points
Itachi (30%)
Kisame (30%)
Kakashi (Pre)
Zabuza
Asuma
Konan
Kurenai
Neji (Post)
Pain (Human)
Pain (Preta)
Kabuto
Kimimaro
Gaara (SRA)
Orochimaru (Armless)

Jonin - 4 Points
Naruto (SRA)
Kidomaru
Shikamaru (Post)
Pain (Naraka)
Choza
Sasuke (SRA)
Temari (SRA)
Suigetsu
Sai
Kiba (Post)
Jugo
Sakon and Ukon
Shino (Post)
Shizune

Special Jonin - 3 Points
Lee (Pre)
Sakura (Post)
Tayuya
Neji (SRA)
Choji (SRA)
Haku
Gaara (Chunin Exams)
Jirobo
Kiba (SRA)
Karin
Kankuro (Post)
Hinata (Post)
Sasuke (Chunin Exams)
Kakashi (Gaiden)

Chunin - 2 Points
Kankuro (SRA)
Shikamaru (SRA)
Choji (Post)
Temari (Chunin Exams)
Naruto (Chunin Exams)
Taiseki
Mahiru
Kankuro (Chunin Exams)
Shino (Pre)
Kakko
Dosu
Ino (Post)
Kiba (Chunin Exams)
Obito

Genin - 1 Point
Zaku
Oboro
Demon Brothers
Hinata
Tenten (Post)
Kotetsu
Izumo
Konohamaru
Ino (Pre)
Shigure
Misumi
Yoroi
Kin
Sakura (Pre)

One on One Matches: Every now and then there will be different one on one matches. The current match will be ongoing. Unlike in Team Battles the whole community of participants may partake on the match. It will remain opened until one character gains 10 votes or no one supports the opposing character. The Win/loss will then be added to the character's history. You may change your initial vote to the other character if you change opinion or another member changes your opinion. If it happens state your opinion has been changed. You may also only use the jutsu shown in the Character and Jutsu List for the Naruto Ultimate Showdown Thread. You may only participate if you sign up in the Naruto Ultimate Showdown Sign Up Thread.

Team Matches: Team Matches occur between two members. Each member must choose their own team until they fill the Ten Point limit. If you want to battle tell us a member you challenged or tell them yourself then either me or rocklee112713 will make a thread in which each of you will face off. You have 10 debating posts until you have to stop and then other members will come and make a thought out posts stating who do they think wins. Only Participants can vote in the matches. In a match me and Lee will make a thread which states the participants, their teams, the location, and the range they start at. One member start by making a strategy against the opposing team, then the opponent makes a counter strategy. It will go on that way for 10 posts then the other members will come in and vote. Whoever gets the most votes wins.

NOTE: You must fulfill the above conditions to use Legendary Kage tier characters.

EDIT: I have decided to make a rule regarding the idea of clones and substitution. We noticed that some people have been using the strategy of making the opponent fight their shadow clones during the whole battle. We have decided to ban this and any clones that are used must be mentioned during the battle. If not, any posts you make regarding those clones will not only be ignored, but will still use up that post. So basically, you waste a post if you claim that your opponent was fighting shadow clones the whole time. So plz don't do that!

If people battle I will post threads for their requests.



 I am hoping that many people will join and have fun with this game. So please sign up!


----------

